# slow brute force



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant beat a bone stock 650 rincon in a race??? :hmmm:
mods to brute are in sig


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You should walk away from him. Exhaust stopped up maybe?


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

not sure
the hmf is only a month old


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

the carbs pop while its idleing


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Doubtful then. Any running issues? Besides not being able to outrun a 650 I mean.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^Yeah for sure on the walking away. Was it on asphalt or dirt ?? What size tires is he running ?? If he's running something like 25's against your 27's that can make more difference than you think it would, you might be spinning more..Especially if they are stock tires, he has more rubber on the ground.. Is it running ok ?


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

runs good/strong until bout 45mph feels like its reved out


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Belt slipping maybe ????


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

the racin was on dirt and the rincon has 25 inch swamp lites


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

i just reset the belt light for the 100 hr service check and the belt looked good but theirs a thumping/knocking noise coming from my belt exaust snorkel


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Might be a clutch problem.. Some noise is normal and the snorkles just amplify it and make it sound louder.. Did you check your deflection ??


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Tach'd out at 45? Something sure isn't right. I'd guess belt slip. Are you sure someone didn't put a red secondary while you weren't looking? lol j/k


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

compared to the deflection pics on here it looked fine but this belt has 1050 miles on it 
not sure how long they last


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Alot of it has to do with the type riding you do.. That is a good bit of miles on a belt for sure. Might wanna get a new one and see if that helps..My bike has about 1500 miles and I've been through many belts, but I stay in the mud every chance I get.. LOL


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

lol i know what ya mean their and i mostly do 
mud holes just not to extreme and muddy trails and hills

what would be the best spring/belt package for my kinda riding


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

vforcejohn.com he will help you with the springs give him a call it sounds like its a spring issue to me i would change them first then if you still need a belt go oem you should kill a rincon


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hands down brute would take the rinney. The poor brute has a cold.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would have to say check your clutching you should smoke the rinnie


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I think i am having the same problem with my 08 brute its all stock besides 28'' zillas. it feels like it lost some power and i can only top it out at 51 on the dirt oh and it got quiet


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have topped out at 117 km/h (72.7 mph) on gps with my g/f on the back and a 24 0f beer and other goodies in the box, full of mud, on pavement, 4 27/11/12 zillas, snorkeld, 2" lift, exhaust mod, dynatec cdi, maroon primary/almond secondary springs and a set of clutch weights from the highlifter clutch kit for 28" and up mud tires.

i would say something is wrong with yours!

oh ya its also an '05


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

The carbs are popping? How bad?


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

what do u think is wrong with it?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

That rincon is just to strong for your brute hahahaha. 
No seriously you should smoke that Honda from a dead stop till you just run off and he can't see you anymore.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel you, I have a problem with mine as well. Mine seems to have good low end torque, but when giving it at WOT the bike revs but doesn't really seem to take off like a brute force should. I have been smoked by a grizz 660 and can am 800...now I realize the Can Am is fast, but I mean SMOKED. The quad seems to start and run good...could it be spark plugs?


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cant beat a honda? You sure both cylinders are running?!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

new poutonium for the flux capacitor? sounds to me like you ran out. check belt, carbs etc...update too


----------

